# Looking for app icon pack



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Delete please


----------



## JillLoftus (Feb 6, 2013)

To be completely honest, I just Google for them. I've never not been able to find the icons I want (or a close equivalent) for free just by Googling.


----------

